# Hey Fella's - Looking for some advice please



## Ak_88 (Nov 6, 2005)

First off, the site you've got here is pretty sweet, been looking around it the last few days and it's been pretty helpful 

Anyway first things first;

I'm a 17 (almost 18) year old male from the UK and looking for some advice on 'bulking up'.

I weigh around 150 pounds and am 6" tall (give or take an inch) with a fast metabolism, so gaining weight is proving problematic for me, my body type could be described as between ectomorph and mesomorph i guess, though i'm wanting to move closer towards mesomorph, though not extreme mesomorph given my age.

I currently go to a gym 3 times a week (Tuesday/Thursday/Sunday), spending between 1.5 and 2 hours on weight based training, machines, free-weights and body weight exercises. 

I've started increasing my food intake recently but in particular making sure i get more protein (read that i need to be taking in 1g of protein per pound of body mass - can someone clarify?), taking in foods that aren't high in fat and so on.

Now, my questions are; 

Am i spending too much/not enough time working out each session?

When increasing intake of carbs/proteins, is it worth taking supplements such as 'protein shakes'?. And should i go to a specialist health shop to buy these, or is it ok from any sports store?.

How long (roughly) should i be looking at before i start noticing an increase in body mass, particularly that of muscle composition?.

Thanks in advance


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2005)

Ak_88 welcome to IM!


----------



## MyK (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------



## GFR (Dec 6, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome to IM!  Check out the Diet and Nutrition section for a great "sticky" on bulking.  Also, look at few folks' online journals for some tips on routines geared towards bulking as well.


----------

